# Os punch amp repair GA



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

Hoping someone can suggest a good person to repair a few first Gen punch amps. I have 2x 45.2 & a 225.2 and a 75.2 (I think it was) that are in need of some repairs. Near columbus GA. Any help would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Look up Old School Car Audio Restorations on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/O.S.C.A.R.401.280.1264

Pretty sure they can help you out.


----------



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

Blu said:


> Look up Old School Car Audio Restorations on Facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/O.S.C.A.R.401.280.1264
> 
> Pretty sure they can help you out.


Thank you,


----------

